# Article - Young Adults Want to Work at Tesla



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Wall Street Journal - today: Tesla Is the Hot Spot for Young Job Seekers


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Older adults too.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

And this very old child too.


----------

